# Latest Blues Master tracks



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Here's a link to the latest Guitar Center Blues Master backing tracks. This year they're featuring all Joe Bonamassa songs. There's also a link to download full versions of the 10 songs for the first 100,000 visitors

http://bluesmasters.yoov.io/index_desktop.php

Play on!


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks-more backing tracks yeah!!


----------

